# كيف استطيع الحصول على وظيفة مهندس طيران؟؟



## سامح الفيومى (27 يونيو 2009)

كيف استطيع الحصول على وظيفة مهندس طيران؟؟
ياريت كل مهندس طيران يدخل ويشارك فى حل مشكلتنا الكبرى
كل طالب يفكر الف مره قبل ان يدخل قسم هندسة الطيران بسبب صعوبة الحصول على وظيفه
تخرجت من القسم ودخلت القوات الجويه وخرجت منها بسلام
معى شهادات تقدير وشهادات تدريب لم يحصل عليها احد من قبل 
وحتى الان لم احصل على البيسك ومتخوف من دفع مبلغ 9 الاف جنيه وبعد لحصول على الدوره لا استطيع الحصول على وظيفتى كمهندس طيران
ماذا افعل؟؟ هل اترك مجال الطيران واعمل فى اى مجال اخر ام احصل على الدوره وانا وحظى؟؟
هذه ليست مشكلتى وحدى
ولكنها مشكلة الكثير من المهندسين 
ياريت اسمع اراء زملائا المهندسين
والله الموفق


----------



## Thegangster (5 يوليو 2009)

اهم حاجه يا سامح انك تسعي وتعمل الي عليك كويس اوي و اؤكدلك انت هتشتغل ان شاء الله لو عملت اللي عليك وربنا يوفقك.........انت من مصر صح؟


----------



## عصام حجازي (5 يوليو 2009)

أخي سامح
تأهيل نفسك بكل الدورات المطلوبة لا يعتبر تضحية أو مغامرة، والعكس هو تقصير نسأل عليه أمام الله، استعن بالله وإجتهد قدر استطاعتك وستأتي الوظيفة ان شاء الله.
يوجد جمعيات لمهندسى الطيران المتقاعدين، تعرف عليها، لعل في ذلك خيراَ.


----------



## ali elsidig (6 يوليو 2009)

ehehehehe wallah k3b u3ny alkors da ma ntmo wla sno


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 يوليو 2009)

الحمد الله حصلت على ثمانى شهادات من اماكن مختلفه مثل القوات الجويه ومصر للطيران ومصنع الطائرات ومصنع المحركات وغيرهم ولكن لا فائده هذا موضع يشغل بال كل مهندسى الطيران


----------



## eng.mero19 (11 يوليو 2009)

انتا والله هتخليني افكر احول من القسم واعيد سنه يا بشمهندس سامح انا لسه رايح تانيه ومش ناقصه تقفيل الله يكرمك ايه رأيك أحول ولا إيه أنا أصلا حابب مدني وكنت عاوز ادخله 
والفيوميه أحسن ناااااااااااااااس ...................................................................................
عشان احنا منهم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 يوليو 2009)

لو عايز علم ودراسه وهندسه اكتر يبقى طيران لكن لو مش عايز تتعب وتريح دماغك وتطلع تلاقى شغلك يبقى نصيح لله مدنى افضل


----------



## A.S.T.P (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لوسمحت يا أخ سامح عايز أخد رأيك 
أنا الحمد خلصت ثانوي و مستني النتيجة و الحمد الله أنا جايب في 2 ثانوي 97%
وأنا من زمان نفسي أدرس هندسة طيران 
فياريت تقولي كل المعلومات عن القسم ده 
وربنا يوفقك و تجد فرصة عمل قريبا


----------



## eng.mero19 (11 يوليو 2009)

خلاص هكمل طيران وأمري الى الله ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله وتلاقي شغل بإذن الله
ويا ريت تفضل معانا لحد ما نخلص من المعهد دا على خير


----------



## A.S.T.P (13 يوليو 2009)

أرجو الرد بسررررعة يا أخ سامح على استفساراتي
أرجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## 2l bob (14 يوليو 2009)

هو بجد مهندسين الطيران مش لأيين شغل


----------



## 2l bob (14 يوليو 2009)

ده انا عايز اخوشها علشان لما اتخرج اجد شغل بسرعة


----------



## A.S.T.P (14 يوليو 2009)

*أرجووووووووووووووووووووو من أي مهندس طيران أن يخبرنا عن معلومات عن هذا القسم *


----------



## أمير صبحي (14 يوليو 2009)

> *أرجووووووووووووووووووووو من أي مهندس طيران أن يخبرنا عن معلومات عن هذا القسم *




أهلا بكم إخواننا الكرام ...

وضع سؤال بهذه الصورة يعتبر ناقص الجوانب فلا تتوقع إجابة كاملة من أى شخص وإلا أرهقته فى لملمة تفكيرك وماهية شخصيتك ..

فلابد أخي من الإجتهاد حتى فى سؤالك ... 

ولذلك قد يتقاعس الكثير عن إجاباتكم ..


وسبب هذا النقص الموضوعى هو تحديد ما لديك من معلومات نبني ردنا عليها سواء عن تعريف مهندس طيران بالنسبة لك والتعريف بوظيفتة التى تتحدث عنها من وجهة نظرك 

وبالأحرى لأن أخي كلمة مهندس طيران كلمة غير دقيقة التعبير عن واقعها العملي كما رأينا عمليا ...

منتظر توضيحاتكم عن نفسكم .. وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ..

---
--
-

شكرا جزيلا 

لكم تحياتي ​


----------



## A.S.T.P (14 يوليو 2009)

_* السلام عليكم يا أخ أمير*_
شكرا على ملاحظاتك و لكن أنا فعلا لا أعرف أي معلومة عن هندسة الطيران في مصر وعن فرص العمل في هذا المجال .....
و أنا لسه مخلص ثانوية عامة السنه دي و من زمان وأنا بحب مجال الطيران ونفسي أعمل فيه...........
علشان كده كان سؤالي بوجه عام عن هندسة الطيران 
وأرجو منك أن توضحلي معلومات عامة عن هذا القسم "هندسة الطيران"
مثلا عن : الدراسة و فرص العمل -بدون وسايط - وكيفية الالتحاق بهذا القسم .......


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 يوليو 2009)

اولا لابد وان تلتحق بهندسة القاهره لتلحق بزملائك فى قسم هندسة الطيران


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 يوليو 2009)

الدراسه بقسم هندسة الطيران رائعه ومفيده فىجميع جوانب واقسام الهندسه وستعرف بالقسم اشياء لم تكن تتوقع ان تعرفها وستجد نفسك تنافس من يدرسون فى دول اخرى كامريكا وفرنسا ولكن انت تدر تصميم المركبات الطائرات وليست صيانة الطائرات


----------



## مهندس محمد عطية (31 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة خلينا واقعيين الشغل في الطيران صعب جدا و محتاج واسطة كبيرة جدا ..... انا مع حبي الشديد للقسم لا انصح اي حد في مصر يدخله...... للاسف انا كان عندي الحماس زي الطلبة دول زمان....... لكن لما تطلع تقعد سنة في البيت وجهة نظرك هتتغير تماما..... والله انا مش بعقد المسألة و لكن بعتبر دي نصيحة ان شاء ربنا يأجرني عليها,,,,, و مش عايز حد يغلط غلطتي انا و زملائي مهندسين الطيران الاخرين...... المجالات في كل افسام الهندسة مفتوحة جدا اذا قارنتها بالطيران......... و على فكرة انا مش حالة خاصة ولكن كل الدفعات الجديدة و حتى المتفوقين منهم مش لاقيين شغل في الطيران و بيشتغلو حاجات تانية فى الميكانيكا


----------



## ali weka (1 سبتمبر 2009)

انا باردوا لسه مخلص ثانويه ـ عاميه ـ وكنت ناوي باذن الله ادخل قسم هندسه طيران بس مش هندسه القاهره دي
معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابه وكنت اريد كل المعلومات الممكنه عن هذا القسم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق لكن مهندس على لابد وان تحدد سؤالك عن القسم هل عن الدراسه او الشغل او المصاريف وهكذا حتى يمكننى الرد عليك


----------



## أسامة الجوهري (1 سبتمبر 2009)

يابشمهندس أنا حاصل على شهادة البيزك (أفيونكس) من الأكاديمية المصرية للطيران بامبابة وللأسف مفيش شغل خالص الا بالواسطة وأنا مش معايا واسطة والشيئ الوحيد اللي عملته بالشهادة هو انني وضعتها على الحائط


----------



## eng-sphinx (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندسين ......
انا ايضا لسه مخلص ثانويه عامه السنه دى بجموع 92%وربنا لم يريد انى ادخل هندسه حكوميه ...فللاسف لجأت الى المجال الهندسه الخاصه .......وكانت لدى رغبه ان اعمل فى مجال الطيران من خلال الدراسه بمعهد هندسه طيران امبابه ...ولكن بعد ما قرأت موضوعكم هذا لدى الان رغبه ف التراجع عما يدور فى خاطرى من الدراسه فى مجال الطيران ....ارجو من سيادتكم ان تعطونى قليلا من معلوماتكم عن هذا المعهد وهذه الدراسه فى مجال الطيران ......واسئلتى كالتالى :
1-هل الدراسه فى مجال هندسه الطيران صعبه للغايه لدرجه انه من غير الممكن ان احصل على تقدير ليس اقل من جيد جدا ؟؟
2-اذا كانت الدراسه جيده ...فهل معهد هندسه طيران امبابه افضل من قسم جامعه القاهره ؟
3-اثناء الدراسه هل تحتاج الدراسه الى كورسات ؟؟؟اذا كانت الاجابه بنعم فما عدد وقيمه كل كورس ؟؟؟
4-بعد التخرج.هل سوف اجد وظيفتى كمهندس طيران بسهوله ؟؟
5-بعد التخرج ما الكورسات التى يجب ان اتعلمها لكى تساعدنى فى ايجاد الوظيفه؟؟ وما قيمتها ؟؟وهل هى ضروريه ؟

شكرا جزيلا لسعه الصدر وسماحكم لى لطرح هذا الموضوع 
لكنى اتمنى ان يتم الرد على سريعا ........رمضان كريم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

سوف اجيبك بببأختصار:
1- دراسة هندسة الطيران ليست سهله وليس من الصعب ان تحصل على جيد.
2- قسم هندسة الطيران فى المكانين تقريبا نفس المستوى لأن نفس المدرسين فى المكانين.
3- قد تحتاج او يمكنك التكيف بدونها.
4- قبل التخرج لابد ان تحصل على كورس البيسك


----------



## م.شريف وجدى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

انا زيك بالضبط بل بالعكس انا معايا البيسك وبردة مش لاقى شغل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

يابشمهندس شريف حاول تجد مكان فى مجال الهندسه الميكانيكه وتحصل على الخبرة وتكمل حياتك خاصة ان كارنيه النقابه به مهندس ميكانيكا


----------



## Ahmad Nasr (17 ديسمبر 2010)

SA
Eng Sameh ana shayef en khebretak momtaza le m tefta7sh el business beta3ak 
if ur intrested in aircraft design we can start a prototype model design


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

put now im already participate in rocket design project


----------



## بن عاطف (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي سامح اه ده على راي المصريين انتم بتتكلمو كذا الدارسين كيف بنقول احنا الي ما خلصنا المتوسطة اقول اصبر والله يوفقك والله لو اقدر ارجع ادرس كان رجعت انا الان عمري 28 والمشاغل تراكمت اتمنى اني واصلت الدراسة حتى لو كنت ابيع الغالي والنفيس لان حنا الذين لم نواصل كالفلاحين يستخدمون وقت الحروب ولا يكرمون بالوظائف رغم ان عندنا ما لا يوجد عند غيرنا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*والله انى درست هندسة طيران من اجل العلم لا من أجل الوظيفة*



بن عاطف قال:


> اخي سامح اه ده على راي المصريين انتم بتتكلمو كذا الدارسين كيف بنقول احنا الي ما خلصنا المتوسطة اقول اصبر والله يوفقك والله لو اقدر ارجع ادرس كان رجعت انا الان عمري 28 والمشاغل تراكمت اتمنى اني واصلت الدراسة حتى لو كنت ابيع الغالي والنفيس لان حنا الذين لم نواصل كالفلاحين يستخدمون وقت الحروب ولا يكرمون بالوظائف رغم ان عندنا ما لا يوجد عند غيرنا


 

احب العلم والتعلم واحب هندسة الطيران وعلومه ولكن الوقت الحالى لابد من المال لكى تواجهه مشاق الحياه وتساير الموكب
وانى لأعترف انى فخور بدراستى وفى كل مكان وزمان انا فخور بانى دخلت هذا القسم واعترف انه أفادنى كثيرا
واعتقد اننى لو دخلت احد الاقسام الخرى لما كنت خرجت بالخبرات التى اعمل بها حاليا فى مجال بل مجالات غير مجال الطيران


----------



## virtualknight (1 يناير 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا على مرورك الطيب


----------



## رامى رمضان (25 يوليو 2011)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا بشمهندسين
انا لسة مخلص ثانوية عامة و الرابع على مدرستى بمجموع 97.5% 

و حلم عمرى انى ابقى مهندس طيران و اشتغل

ف يا اترى اتوكل ع الله و انوى عليها و لااغير رأيى

مع انى عملت بحث و عرفت حاجات كتير عن هندسة الطيران 
و انه من اكفأ المهندسين و يقدر يشتغل ف الميكانيكا الحرارية و التوربينات 

ارجو الافادة


----------



## رامى رمضان (30 يوليو 2011)

?


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا ألف مبروك ويارب دائما متفوق
إن ما حدث من تغيير في الشهور الماضية بعد ثورة 25 يناير
يجعلنا مطمئنين بعض الشيء على مستقبلنا على الأقل يمكنك المطالبة بحقك
لو انت راغب القسم كما حدثت ستتفوق فيه ان شاء الله وحتما سيكون لك شأن بإذن الله
ولكن ضع في حسبانك أنك ستحتاج إلى كورسات بعد التخرج بحوالي 30 ألف جنية
وقد نطالب في الايام القادمة بأن تكون تلك الكورسات بمبالغ مخفضة
رأي أتوكل على الله وإن شاء الله ستتحسن الأوضاع
والله الموفق


----------



## ahmed saber 2012 (14 أبريل 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------

